
James Hamilton on AWS Designed Processor: Graviton - yarapavan
https://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2018/11/aws-designed-processor-graviton/
======
yarapavan
The AWS Graviton Processor powering the Amazon EC2 A1 Instances targets scale-
out workloads such as web servers, caching fleets, and development workloads.
These new instances feature up to 45% lower costs and will join the 170
different instance types supported by AWS, ranging from the Intel-based z1d
instances which deliver a sustained all core frequency of 4.0 GHz, a 12 TB
memory instance, the F1 instance family with up to 8 Field Programmable Gate
Arrays, P3 instances with NVIDIA Tesla V100 GPUs, and the new M5a and R5a
instances with AMD EPYC Processors. No other cloud offering even comes close.

The new AWS-designed, Arm-based A1 instances are available in 5 different
instances types from 1 core with 2 GiB of memory up to 16 cores with 32 GiB of
memory.

------
yarapavan
Faster than a Pi with more memory than a Raspberry Pi but, yes, it’ll
[Graviton] run much of the same software

